# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Pegasus review, lies and greed of FSL3D

## jenn

So i received the pegasus back in november, had a good print or 2 but set it aside for a couple months until i had time to tinker. We needed this printer for printing of many types of parts for clients, and for the most part quality is great but the success rate is maybe 20% and i have been doing this for a LONG time, i am no average user. i have been 3d printing since the first rep-raps and have owned and maintained all types of equipment from 4 color offsets, scanning galvo laser markers, all types of stratasys printers to FDM and polyjet 3d printers that i have maintained all on my own. I have dealt with companies from all over the world, pre Pegasus FSL included (they WERE amazing, really top notch). The old fsl would cover costs that were their fault while we owuld cover costs of maintenance cause by usage or normal wear or improper usage, if we did not agree on who was responsible we would split the loss but that only happened 1 time... Well, NOT ANYMORE!  

This review is mostly about the company and how they have treated me, the printer may work but with a company who treats buyers the way they do it is just one more reason to not get the Pegasus aside from the sub par ability to separate layers properly and the lower quality laser diodes that lead to bad prints. the printers are cheaply made, i do not recommend at ALL.




more importantly your printer has no value after purchase, it has no resale value once this info goes public, or atleast a much lower resale value... you can not resell, they wont even talk to you if you purchased used, you have to pay a "transfer fee". i ordered directly but they still play this game with me, more details below. I ordered my form 1 used, never had an issue and they knew i bought it used, but i bought my pegasus new and still have Issues. the following review states some of the problems i have had with FSL3D, but i can not describe the way they have treated me, it was like being robbed while the person robbing has no idea what they are doing is wrong, this woman seemed perfectly content screwing over a person that is already upset about being screwed over 4 other times.... any normal business would know I AM TRYING TO GIVE YOU MONEY, take it and stop digging for more and dont try any more shady up sale tactics on me for at-least a week or 2.  but not unlike blackjack they busted and tried digging a bit to deep in my pockets before i snapped.


 the ywill dismiss me as a problem buyer but i am high spending, educated and very understanding person, i hope this makes them change their ways but i know it wont. 

and here is the key point...

FSL3d is the worst company i have ever dealt with, period. i have never posted a negative review against anybody before today and i usually buy a high end piece of equipment if not 2 every single month.

Basically they have screwed me over multiple times and they have wronged my associates who also use the printer. i have had such low success i ask for help. One guy, Jeremy i thin khis name was has been great but their policies are a bit skewed. they view this as a consumer product like an iPhone as opposed o an industrial or at-least commercial piece of equipment which it is, anybody who wants any relative amount of control and wants to buy teh printer and buy parts without sending back whenever you need a fix do not buy these machines. they will pay for nothing even if they admit it to be their fault which is so shocking to me. here are the wrongs in summary i have experienced, i have also been lied to directly and pseudo blackmailed or atleast scammed to a certain extent. They are legitimate but they have the mindset of apple, its our product, everything is profit, we don't care about happiness of our client base as long as money is made. Obviously in business what is fair should overcome profit, it always has and always will or peopel like myself wil speak out and i am far from the first but hopefully the last if people see this.



the first wrong:

after purchase i had horrible prints, i was told a part shipped with my machine was bad, it was a problem with all machines in my generation, they kept this private though, its the G1 machines. This is understandable, easily fixable problem, no harm right? no instead they try to charge ME for the part ($300) even after admitting fault, this has happened to others as well. they would not take responsibility for their mistake and wanted me to pay...


the second:

so i let this all go but was still a bit upset. this happened months ago and i lived with the limitations of my machine and have not fixed yet. but i decided a "super"vat might help. i paid $260 for a "super" vat that should have been given as a discount to buyers who did not have it as all companies do. instead i paid $260 for a piece of trash that consists of

$1 in sheet metal
$10 in machining costs after labor
$3 sheet of acrylic, normal acrylic
$10 or less for a 10 mil piece of PTFE coated polymer, im assuming PVC but i am still testing by testing to be sure so i can make my own and make public. on average the costs of this material are a few $ per foot, they claim custom, which it is but its already a pre existing material made by manufacturers in china with relatively low MOQs.

for this i paid $260... lets even take out the liner and assume it really is worth the $50 they charge, well acrylic and metal is worth $210 how exactly?


the third:

after ordering i waited over a week for arrival, nothing, so i check to see tracking but instead get an email asking "do you have our machine? who sold it to you?", the item did not ship, clients are waiting. i did not give a direct answer about who sold it as i thought they were asking who in the company i purchased from and i was so confused on what they meant, i just mentioned kickstarter and stated "of course i have the printer, are you serious?". I could not understand at the time what they meant by who i bought it from, i mean they are the only seller so i thought they meant was i a backer or not. but i explained delaying an order of a product offered to the public to see where i ordered form is INSANE, if yo uare restricting sales then dont make it publicly accessible.  they were not asking for my type of machine, SN, nothing, just where i got it.... apply this to anything else in life, it is insane. but i now understand that they were doing this, it is very dirty and it will make sense after reading the next 2 wrongs.

This email is the paypal email, its not used for company contact, so why would i check here? why would they not call even? why do they not ship the product i ordered on a public store where my card has already been billed? either way this is a minor issue. they also sent with direct signature... i have ordered presses that cost nearly 100k and never had a direct signature required, this means the receiver of the package must be present with ID at the time of delivery, it took us 3 days and a 1.5 hour drive to get this after arriving in our area, 7 days total shipping, 10 days waiting to ship.


the fourth and fifth:

So after all this, i get the vat, go to use it.... i explain i received it and asked 1 last time why she cared where i got it? she stated "we need to know so we know what type of machine you have exactly", i say ok that is fair and finally answer teh question with more detail stating the name of the guy i have worked with after the purchase.

i also add that because i realized i needed a firmware update to use this new solid gold "super" vat i would nicely ask for the software to update the firmware for me. i get this response:

" i am sorry ,we can not help you, you purchased from a third party and you will have to pay a transfer fee before we can help you" 

but they had no issue selling me a non refundable product that they knew i could not use.

at this point i lost it, i have never seen a company act like this. you offer a product to the public for public purchase and you ship to me and bill my card, a product that is NON REFUNDABLE (because it does not work) and then you blackmail me for more money before i can get the proper software to use the thing i just purchased? that is pure and simple blackmail, i have no choice but to pay this fee so that i can use the piece of garbage i just purchased.... you have to be kidding me....




I have had years of contact with FSL, was about to purchase a very high dollar scanning fiber laser marker (my third laser from them) but i will no longer do this. I have dealt with FSL for years and they have been top notch but this FSL3D division is a skid mark on the name of FSL, they are a disgrace to what that company has built and deserve to loose everything to the far superior competition.

I am not backing any horse in this race, the Pegasus is a sub par printer, great quality when the prints ocme out but i cant waste all this resin waiting and hopin gfor a great print. countless times i have printed properly iwth proper support placement and on a 100ml+ print it will have a layer not stick at the very end, within the last 1000 layers which makes the whole print 100% useless.


This company is all about keeping their hardware and software proprietary, i have had otehr wrongs done by them, atleast 3 others, 1 major that i have not listed for personal reasons but i hope you all STAY AWAY. I have money to waste fortunately, i am not upset about having to pay money when money is due, i run a business and tehse printers make me more money then i could ever spend on maitenance but i will never bend over for a company nomatter what they sell. I tried to keep this as unbiased as possible, this all happened awhile ago and i had time to cool down and look at things logically but they broke the camels back. I am posting this purely to inform, not to get my way from them, i already stated i am done doing business iwth them and i am sure the ywill change their mind but i would much rather be vocal to help others as opposed to being pacified just to allow others to be scammed by this silver spoon company. they started with a silver spoon in their mouth, they never had the trials most companies do when getting started like FSL did, they are greedy and much like every other greedy company out there they will never be #1 as they do not have the reputation to permit the level of greed they have.

be careful, i can not speak on what the best alternative is, the form 1 seems promising and support is fair and level headed, i think the technology will quickly surpass these galvo type printers and if you cant wait then just please don't go with Pegasus...

----------


## curious aardvark

wow printer I've never heard of - or likely to want :-) 

Kudos to you writing such an intelligent and impassioned report.

----------


## dunginhawk

i was very seriously looking at the pegasus resin printer... gotta say, im not interested anymore.
By pissing off 1 long term customer, they just cost themselves about $3500
take care of your customers. PERIOD
I dont think companies realize that this post will cost them a TON of money, where if this post would have been "they send me that tray at a discounted rate, on time, and offered this that and the other" different it could have made them 10s of thousands..  I dont get any company that wont bend over backwards for their customers.

----------


## EclecticDaydreamer

Thank you for your review. Like you I am very tolerant to engineering principles as they are well understood. 
On the other hand I have very little tolerance for poor customer service particularly when it is known that an engineering principle has been overlooked or ignored. Perhaps they should take a lesson from GM and imagine the cost to correct a problem before it is fielded compared to the cost  they enjoy now! 
It is unfortunate for those who are unbound thinkers to find themselves umbilically attached to the fear driven greed of investors for fast profits on a fresh idea.

*Mission accomplished, I'll not give this company a second glance!*

----------


## chooch

I completely agree with you! FSL3D have lied, cheated, and pretty much stolen.

However, I want to do something about it... I've started hacking the Pegasus touch. I've started fixing the mechanical issues with the machine: build plate, leveling, vat, first surface, lead screw and case.

The most important: If we can make our own firmware and software the machines will have value again and people will be able to resell them without FSL being able to do anything.

Anyone interested in sticking it to them and get to some hacking?
Any luck on making your own supervat?

----------


## doobie

> I completely agree with you! FSL3D have lied, cheated, and pretty much stolen.
> 
> However, I want to do something about it... I've started hacking the Pegasus touch. I've started fixing the mechanical issues with the machine: build plate, leveling, vat, first surface, lead screw and case.
> 
> The most important: If we can make our own firmware and software the machines will have value again and people will be able to resell them without FSL being able to do anything.
> 
> Anyone interested in sticking it to them and get to some hacking?
> Any luck on making your own supervat?


I've been working on it, I was able to download some files from the beagleboard a while back, and ran it through a password cracker and cracked a few passwords, but was never able to log in to the machine via ssh/telnet/etc.  I was debating ripping out the electronics and creating my own.  

For supervat, I was just looking into the MUVE "super" vat.  I think it seems much better than the FSL3D one, which I never bought because I gave up on the printer a while back until I realized it's just sitting there and basically a paperweight.

----------


## chooch

> I've been working on it, I was able to download some files from the beagleboard a while back, and ran it through a password cracker and cracked a few passwords, but was never able to log in to the machine via ssh/telnet/etc.  I was debating ripping out the electronics and creating my own.  
> 
> For supervat, I was just looking into the MUVE "super" vat.  I think it seems much better than the FSL3D one, which I never bought because I gave up on the printer a while back until I realized it's just sitting there and basically a paperweight.


Creating new electronics would probably be the best thing to do.

I'm actually trying to get into it right this very minute, using their very own Pegasus Remote Supports Reverse SSH GUI program. :-)

If anyone wants the program, I'll share.

Also, I think I discovered why this machine has been cast aside... the Mechanical Engineer and the Retina Create Engineer don't work at FSL any more.

----------


## dunginhawk

being the owner of a muve3d printer I can confidently tell you the flex vat that they have created is 2nd to none.  its a fantastic piece of art really.  I actually just modified my 2nd vat and mounted a camera inside the vat to see the prints as it progresses  :Smile:  brilliant  :Smile:

----------


## doobie

> Creating new electronics would probably be the best thing to do.
> 
> I'm actually trying to get into it right this very minute, using their very own Pegasus Remote Supports Reverse SSH GUI program. :-)
> 
> If anyone wants the program, I'll share.
> 
> Also, I think I discovered why this machine has been cast aside... the Mechanical Engineer and the Retina Create Engineer don't work at FSL any more.


What is the Pegasus Remote?  That would make sense if their ME and RCE.  I've figured they were running out of money, but they seem to have big $$$ that's been coming in....but their terrible support has probably scared off many new customers.  I know I would *NOT* buy a Pegasus Touch today; even if it were $100.

----------


## doobie

> being the owner of a muve3d printer I can confidently tell you the flex vat that they have created is 2nd to none.  its a fantastic piece of art really.  I actually just modified my 2nd vat and mounted a camera inside the vat to see the prints as it progresses  brilliant


Cool.  I really wish I skipped the Pegasus and bought a Muve3d...  I need to do some measurements and see if I could get the Muve3d flexvat into my pegasus.

----------


## chooch

> What is the Pegasus Remote?  That would make sense if their ME and RCE.  I've figured they were running out of money, but they seem to have big $$$ that's been coming in....but their terrible support has probably scared off many new customers.  I know I would *NOT* buy a Pegasus Touch today; even if it were $100.


It's a program that remote support uses to get into the Pegasus. I think that they left a port open on the BBB and it scans until it finds the open port and then sets up a reverse SSH tunnel.

How did you get the files off the BBB, if I may ask?

----------


## doobie

> It's a program that remote support uses to get into the Pegasus. I think that they left a port open on the BBB and it scans until it finds the open port and then sets up a reverse SSH tunnel.
> 
> How did you get the files off the BBB, if I may ask?


I did a almost a year ago....but basically I removed the BBB, attached a serial port between it and a computer, and was able to get access to the console and used the boot manager on it to look at the file system and files on it, PITA.  I'm guessing they'll patch things up if they can if they find out people are exploiting things.  I'd be interested in getting more info on what you used to get into the machine.

----------


## chooch

> I did a almost a year ago....but basically I removed the BBB, attached a serial port between it and a computer, and was able to get access to the console and used the boot manager on it to look at the file system and files on it, PITA.  I'm guessing they'll patch things up if they can if they find out people are exploiting things.  I'd be interested in getting more info on what you used to get into the machine.


Might have to try that, if this SSH tunneling program doesn't get in.

----------


## doobie

> Might have to try that, if this SSH tunneling program doesn't get in.


Ahh, I thought you were able to get in.  I wasn't able to with the passwords I received (which were sooooo very secure!  this is sarcasm BTW).  I don't want to post them online in case someone ends up finding a way to use them to hack people's printers.

----------


## chooch

Well, the ssh tunneling is going to take days. It did 80 ports with 5 attempts each and that took 6 hours. It's some sort of brute force attack program. It tries a port on the ip and I assume it attempts 5 different passwords. I did an open port scan though and really 22 is the only one that shows the ssh protocol, there are several others that are open, but nothing displays, also when I try the tunneler on them nothing appears to happen.   Last night I tried the serial method and was able to see it boot, I have yet to poke around. There is still two other methods left to try and crack this nut if these current methods don't work.

----------


## doobie

What are you trying to crack?  The password?  If so based on John The Ripper, I have it, but it won't let me login via that user name/password via ssh on port 22.  I will need to get my setup back up to try it out.

----------


## chooch

> What are you trying to crack?  The password?  If so based on John The Ripper, I have it, but it won't let me login via that user name/password via ssh on port 22.  I will need to get my setup back up to try it out.


I'm just trying to get in. If that means cracking the ssh password then so be it.

It could be that the passwords you got don't work, because they changed the username from root to something else, as that is more secure.

----------


## doobie

HOORAH!  I got in.  Will post details in the next few hours or so.  I need to confirm if I got lucky (after I add a backdoor).

----------


## chooch

Awesome! Great work.

----------


## doobie

https://github.com/doobie42/pegasus3dprinter/

----------


## doobie

I have many ideas to try, but family calls, and it may not be until Monday night.  I also have a possible idea for some hardware/controller replacement, I think it would be under about $150 (including a new BBB).

----------


## doobie

I'm thinking longer term I will need a new BBB to do any dev.  I'm moving files from the main partion the SSD because it's so poorly partitioned (the main root is very small and I just filled it up trying to get dev tools install).

----------


## chooch

I'm in! You may want to go into more detail for editing the passwd, shadow and sudoers files as some may not be used to manually editing or may not know how too. Also, backing up the files before editing is probably a good idea. Thanks again! I look forward to seeing what you do next.

----------


## doobie

Cool, let me know if you find anything.  I built the galvostep, pru0, pru1 code and tried running it unsuccessfully.  I haven't looked into it much more,

----------


## doobie

Been busier than I'd have liked, but making slow progress.  I started on the process to dissemble the PRU binaries.  I added my code to github.  I wrote it and validated it, I didn't archive/record any of the disassembled code yet.

----------


## doobie

Also, from what I've been able to tell, at any point if they (FSL) rolls out an update they could easily wipe anything we've put on here, I'm planning on ordering a second BBB and putting as much from this board onto it (probably the git repo) and working off that in the near future.

I should validate I haven't broken anything first, but the second board will be good because I'll be sure none of the FSL software running/active on the system is interfering with what I try to do.

----------


## doobie

Oh, I didn't want to put TOO much info in there, because I don't want someone at this point to try to hack it that doesn't have any clue what they are doing and screw it up.  If you don't know how to manually edit a passwd/sudoer/shadow file you should probably hold off until we have something better.  I'm working on identifying pins, sadly I've been unable to control any of them with the code I wrote.  I'm not sure if it is due to software already running or not.  I will have my second BBB on Wednesday and will bring it up with the Pegasus Cape.  I might also try to bring the printer over to my 'scope and probe around a bit.

----------


## doobie

I've been researching and believe I'll be using my scope to understand how the galvo's work, then once I receive my development BBB I'll start coding test routines in Python.  After that I've been looking into BeagleG as a gcode translator/controller.  I think it'll work with the existing hardware (it will be a users idea if they want to replace the BBB or keep the old one).

----------


## doobie

Here's a video I took of it printing a few layers: youtube link

----------


## doobie

Here is my first cube.https://photos.google.com/share/AF1Q...hJMjVjU3pleHRB

Quite a bit over exposure  :Smile:

----------


## chooch

I was going to say from the videos it looked like the laser was moving a bit too slow, as you've already determined.

If you want I can set mine up again and we can do a time comparison of "X" same object or objects to get the exposure time/galvo movement right. 

Laser power we may be able to determine with some probing while it's running.

Great work, and keep on truckin!

----------


## doobie

Oops!  I posted in the wrong post, meant to post that in my other post with my progress...  but I'll have to see if I can find the STL file, I might also try to dry run it with the FSL3D board in there so I can get a better idea of what they are doing.

----------


## Dgug77

Hello all that are even considering purchasing this machine, short of it DON'T!
SAVE YOUR MONEY AND AGRAVATION!
Short story:
Purchased this unit for our company to get better faster prints than the 2 FDM printers were currently using. The good, there faster! Have better resolution! If they print without failing!!!!! Thats the key. Ive used 3.5 liters of resin constantly checked leveling of the build plate and homing ive gone so far, as to surpass there "instrutional video" on youtube where they say "put 4 blocks on the corners and adjust till they all hit the build plate. How archaic! 
Have thes people not heard of a dial gauge? A 0 z setting gauge? Anyway build plate leveled to within .01mm. check, homed to within .07mm of vat for proper adhesion but not to close to fail the print. Check
Now, print, fail, print, fail, call, email, call "check your leveling" im told, Print, fail, print, fail, "check your homing" im told. Print fail "ok print this test rook its your file" download, print, fail Call, email, "check your leveling" "i did its good" "check your homing" "i did its good" print, fail, print, fail, email, "Hey theres really somthing wrong here i need to get this working have prototypes to print"! "HELP!" "check your leveling" "its not the leveling its within .01mm see the pics" print, fail, call, "hello ive used almost 3.5 liters of resin and yet to get a good print, im getting no help here no information, no adjustments, can you please replace the wasted resin?" "Ya sure we will send you half a liter send us $15 for shipping" "ok thats a little bit of bad customer service, do you have any suggestions to get this thing printing?" "Check the leveling and homing" checked, perfect, print, fail. Screw this im using a different cheaper resin at least until this starts printing. Online, "maker juice g+" $cheaper great!, screw it ill try it.
Purchase, delivery, uv flashlight test" small drop" wow looks promising. Ok got the FSL resin still in the vat ill try the test rook one last time. Fail, anger, clean the vat and build plate.
Pour in the maker juice print PERFECT PRINT! HOLY CRAP GOTTA TELL FSL THIS, THERE FOR SURE GOING TO SAY OK GREAT HERE IS SOME FREE RESIN TO REPLACE YOUR LOSSES. SORRY FOR THE BS CUSTOMER SERVICE SORRY FOR DOUBTING YOUR SANITY, SORRY THE RESIN WE SOLD YOU WAS SO BAD WE'LL FIX IT.

NOPE! NOPE! NOPE!
"your not authorized to use any resin except ours, your warrentee is now void, other resins can ruin the motors and laser" "check your homing and leveling"
"FSL WILL NOT BE REPLACING ANY OF YOUR RESIN" 

SO THE SHORT OF IT IS YOUR NOT ALLOWED TO USE ANY OTHER RESIN IN THE MACHINE YOU PAID OVER $4K FOR EVEN IF IT PRINTS AND THERES DOES NOT WITHOUT VOIDING THE WARENTEE ON PARTS THAT HAVE NO CONTACT, AND COULD NOT POSSIBLY BE RUINED BY A DIFFERENT RESIN, YOUR ONLY ALLOWD TO USE THE FSL RESIN AND GET POOR  USELESS, FAILED, OR OTHERWISE BAD PRINTS FROM IT.
 SO YOU BASICALLY HAVE A PIECE OF EQUIPTMENT THAT COST $4K WILL NOT PRINT THE RESINS THEY FORMULATE FOR IT, AND YOUR NOT ALLOWED TO USE RESINS THAT DO OR YOUR WARENTEE IS VOID!
PAPERWEIGHT ANYONE?

HOPE YOU FOUND THIS HELPFULL, ILL BE POSTING IT ALL OVER THE WEB!
HOPFULLY THE GREED MONGERS OVER AT FSL GET THERE HEAD OUT OF THERE BUTTS!
THANKS ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY!

----------


## Geoff

> Hello all that are even considering purchasing this machine, short of it DON'T!
> SAVE YOUR MONEY AND AGRAVATION!
> Short story:
> Purchased this unit for our company to get better faster prints than the 2 FDM printers were currently using. The good, there faster! Have better resolution! If they print without failing!!!!! Thats the key. Ive used 3.5 liters of resin constantly checked leveling of the build plate and homing ive gone so far, as to surpass there "instrutional video" on youtube where they say "put 4 blocks on the corners and adjust till they all hit the build plate. How archaic! 
> Have thes people not heard of a dial gauge? A 0 z setting gauge? Anyway build plate leveled to within .01mm. check, homed to within .07mm of vat for proper adhesion but not to close to fail the print. Check
> Now, print, fail, print, fail, call, email, call "check your leveling" im told, Print, fail, print, fail, "check your homing" im told. Print fail "ok print this test rook its your file" download, print, fail Call, email, "check your leveling" "i did its good" "check your homing" "i did its good" print, fail, print, fail, email, "Hey theres really somthing wrong here i need to get this working have prototypes to print"! "HELP!" "check your leveling" "its not the leveling its within .01mm see the pics" print, fail, call, "hello ive used almost 3.5 liters of resin and yet to get a good print, im getting no help here no information, no adjustments, can you please replace the wasted resin?" "Ya sure we will send you half a liter send us $15 for shipping" "ok thats a little bit of bad customer service, do you have any suggestions to get this thing printing?" "Check the leveling and homing" checked, perfect, print, fail. Screw this im using a different cheaper resin at least until this starts printing. Online, "maker juice g+" $cheaper great!, screw it ill try it.
> Purchase, delivery, uv flashlight test" small drop" wow looks promising. Ok got the FSL resin still in the vat ill try the test rook one last time. Fail, anger, clean the vat and build plate.
> Pour in the maker juice print PERFECT PRINT! HOLY CRAP GOTTA TELL FSL THIS, THERE FOR SURE GOING TO SAY OK GREAT HERE IS SOME FREE RESIN TO REPLACE YOUR LOSSES. SORRY FOR THE BS CUSTOMER SERVICE SORRY FOR DOUBTING YOUR SANITY, SORRY THE RESIN WE SOLD YOU WAS SO BAD WE'LL FIX IT.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I did find it helpful.

This is shameful. To void the warranty because you used a superior resin screams amateur hour. If what you say is true, this company won't last long that's for sure.

----------


## doobie

This is why I'm working on open sourcing the software, busy month or two for me so it's on hold a bit, would love some help.  Hoping to re do my VAT and start another print in the next 2 weeks

----------


## SRobbins1977

> Hello all that are even considering purchasing this machine, short of it DON'T!
> SAVE YOUR MONEY AND AGRAVATION!
> Short story:
> Purchased this unit for our company to get better faster prints than the 2 FDM printers were currently using. The good, there faster! Have better resolution! If they print without failing!!!!! Thats the key. Ive used 3.5 liters of resin constantly checked leveling of the build plate and homing ive gone so far, as to surpass there "instrutional video" on youtube where they say "put 4 blocks on the corners and adjust till they all hit the build plate. How archaic! 
> Have thes people not heard of a dial gauge? A 0 z setting gauge? Anyway build plate leveled to within .01mm. check, homed to within .07mm of vat for proper adhesion but not to close to fail the print. Check
> Now, print, fail, print, fail, call, email, call "check your leveling" im told, Print, fail, print, fail, "check your homing" im told. Print fail "ok print this test rook its your file" download, print, fail Call, email, "check your leveling" "i did its good" "check your homing" "i did its good" print, fail, print, fail, email, "Hey theres really somthing wrong here i need to get this working have prototypes to print"! "HELP!" "check your leveling" "its not the leveling its within .01mm see the pics" print, fail, call, "hello ive used almost 3.5 liters of resin and yet to get a good print, im getting no help here no information, no adjustments, can you please replace the wasted resin?" "Ya sure we will send you half a liter send us $15 for shipping" "ok thats a little bit of bad customer service, do you have any suggestions to get this thing printing?" "Check the leveling and homing" checked, perfect, print, fail. Screw this im using a different cheaper resin at least until this starts printing. Online, "maker juice g+" $cheaper great!, screw it ill try it.
> Purchase, delivery, uv flashlight test" small drop" wow looks promising. Ok got the FSL resin still in the vat ill try the test rook one last time. Fail, anger, clean the vat and build plate.
> Pour in the maker juice print PERFECT PRINT! HOLY CRAP GOTTA TELL FSL THIS, THERE FOR SURE GOING TO SAY OK GREAT HERE IS SOME FREE RESIN TO REPLACE YOUR LOSSES. SORRY FOR THE BS CUSTOMER SERVICE SORRY FOR DOUBTING YOUR SANITY, SORRY THE RESIN WE SOLD YOU WAS SO BAD WE'LL FIX IT.
> 
> ...


WTF! "other resins can ruin the motors and laser"... pfft! How!?!?!? what a load of BS! doesnt even touch the laser and doesnt even touch the motor. The only thing I could see it possibly ruining is the vat. The dang head is steal!

----------


## salukikev

Hi all,
1st post here- I moved over from the FSL3d google groups because I'm just tired of the heavy handed moderation there, and was looking for a forum that we can speak more freely of the pros & cons of this particular printer.  I have this now, and I've sent it back, lived through the PDMS vat days, constructed my own custom PDMS vat, and a custom "supervat" (which wasn't all that super for me).  That said, at this point with the new diode, their most recent super vat, and minor mods, my machine is cranking out pretty reliable, high res parts.  It still has shortcoming with filling in some holes and making vertical cylinders into an elliptical (rather than round) profile, and I share the opinion of some other users here that it ended up being a beta for their other smaller-envelope machines, which I expect are improved.   I bought this partly due to the large build platform, but find that it still struggles a bit with accuracy at that scale.  I also think that FSL has essentially given up development or support at this point, so I'm happy to see some others picking up the ball.  Hopefully it will turn into something.
In fairness to FSL, the improvements since I bought it (and invested in upgrades that arguably could have been "recalls" from FSL instead of "upgrades" to bring it to acceptable performance).  have been significant- at this point I've gotten my money's worth, but because of the censorship and bias (and lack of activity for that matter) at the company group, I find myself over here relieved to be speaking much more freely.  Some good news:  The tree supports work well and though you regularly have to customize the system and know what you're doing- they are pretty advanced form a software standpoint.  I only wish they would adapt to the scale & details of the geometry a bit better.  The supervat has been working great for me.  If I could adjust my Z I could make it print even faster- and it's pretty fast. 
I haven't tried to print anything particularly huge lately, but it does a pretty good job on the small stuff- except that it fills in holes.  If you're printing round things, arrange them so their axis is perpendicular to the build plate if you want to keep them round.
Finally, I'm actually pretty happy that I can reliably print wall thicknesses of .02" and have them come out looking pretty good!  I'm using their low-shrink red resin now, but eager to try out some water soluable.   Anyway, Looks like this is where I'll be getting my support moving forward, so hope to see more of everyone around here.
Thanks!
-k

----------


## billfisher

Thank you very much for the detailed information!

----------


## ben_john7

In general, I am satisfied with the Pegasus so far, but there are moments that need to be corrected, first of all it is a printing platform and giving monolithic body. Printing with polymer requires greater accuracy, minimizing dust, caution in handling the polymer.

----------

